# DAYTON WIRE WHEEL REPAIR.........



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a 72 spoke Dayton that has loose spokes(i can actually move the hub back and forth). Where would be the best place to get it repaired? Also, i am looking for 4 2 wing Dayton knock-off's as seen in the picture. Get at me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 28 2008, 10:11 AM~11195205
> *I have a 72 spoke Dayton that has loose spokes(i can actually move the hub back and forth). Where would be the best place to get it repaired? Also, i am looking for 4 2 wing Dayton knock-off's as seen in the picture. Get at me.
> 
> 
> ...


JD aka ZENITH WIRE WHEELS here on Layitlow can restore it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Dayton will repair their own wheels too to factory spec. Just give them a call.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 28 2008, 07:11 AM~11195205
> *I have a 72 spoke Dayton that has loose spokes(i can actually move the hub back and forth). Where would be the best place to get it repaired? Also, i am looking for 4 2 wing Dayton knock-off's as seen in the picture. Get at me.
> 
> 
> ...



I have some 2wing knock offs pm fool


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had the same problem on one of my new dayton rims for years. I just used it as a spare and never had to use it until the day I had a flat.


----------

